# Krell HTS 7.1, does it decode AAC



## JapanDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, I have no clue on what this code is, but does the Krell HTS 7.1 decode it? And where does this code come from? I tried emailing Krell, but they don't seem to be responding to anyone.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I believe AAC is Apple's Lossless Codec unless you perhaps could be meaning AC3 which is Dolby Digital. If you meant AC3, the Krell will definitely decode it. AAC however I am not so sure about.

Krell is in a strange place with Founder Dan D'Agostino and his Wife being pushed out of the Company. Regardless. it was my understanding the Company was still doing "Business as Usual".
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From what i have just read it is a Codec that compresses music similar to mp3 but with more of a CD sound quality.

Advanced Audio codeing. AAC


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys. 

Someone wants to buy my Krell HTS 7.1 and he asked if it will decode AAC?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
AAC is Advanced Audio Codec which is meant to be the successor to MP3. Why I had Apple on the mind is that it is the Default Codec of both iTunes and the iPhone. Apple's Lossless Codec is a bit for bit Codec that in theory allows for no loss from say uploading a CD.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> AAC is Advanced Audio Codec which is meant to be the successor to MP3. Why I had Apple on the mind is that it is the Default Codec of both iTunes and the iPhone. Apple's Lossless Codec is a bit for bit Codec that in theory allows for no loss from say uploading a CD.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks for the great info, but does the Krell HTS 7.1 decode this format?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would be inclined to say no, but it might depend on the Build Date as the HTS 7.1 came out in 2002 but was in production for about 5 years after. Especially if an earlier build, I would say no.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would be inclined to say no, but it might depend on the Build Date as the HTS 7.1 came out in 2002 but was in production for about 5 years after. Especially if an earlier build, I would say no.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks JJ. I can't get in contact with Krell, so I suspect you are very much correct.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As an admirer of Krell's Class A Amplifiers, I am quite worried about the direction of Krell. When you kick out the Founder and leading light of a Company, the results tend not to be pretty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 29, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As an admirer of Krell's Class A Amplifiers, I am quite worried about the direction of Krell. When you kick out the Founder and leading light of a Company, the results tend not to be pretty.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I agree. Things are not looking good. There are all sorts of things being posted about lack of communication between them and their customers. 

Lets hope things get back on track and the "owners" get back in.


----------

